# خريطة منزل 210 متر مربع



## twfekonly (10 يناير 2010)

الاخوه والاخوات
انا مهندس جيوفيزيائي ليبي ولدي قطعة ارض بمساحة 400 متر مربع 20*20 شارع واحد
اطلب منكم التكرم بتزويدي بخرائط لبناء منزل من دور واحد على هذه الارض يحيث يكون المسقوف بين 200-210 متر مربع وامل ان يكون نظام التخطيط اجنحه 
ملحوظة: مزنيتي تكفي حتي التقسيم و صب الخرسانات . واريد بعد ذالك بما تبقه لدي اكمال احد الاجنحه بحيث يكون متكون من غرفه على الاقل مع حمام و مطبخ لاتمكن من السكن فيه كمرحله اولى
اتمنا ان يتكون المنزل من 2 عرف نوم + 1 غرفة معيشه +1 صالون نساء +1صالون رجال
متمني منكم المساعدة ومن الله التوفيق
اخيكم المهندس : توفيق القبائلي


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## abbasizaat (31 مارس 2014)

thanks


----------

